

Twitter Succumbs To Backlash, #Dickbar No Longer Covers Tweets - gsharma
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/08/twitter-responds-to-backlash-dickbar-no-longer-covers-tweets/

======
Judson
The article is complete with its own #dickbar.

